# Hazardous Area...Vehicular Way...Detectable Warnings...Again!



## nealderidder (Jul 25, 2018)

This has been discussed quite a bit (I have read it all) and I apologize for continuing to beat the horse.
But it isn't dead!

I'm in the "let's not just put these everywhere" camp when it comes to truncated domes. What's really challenging is when you've got a total absence of curbs.

The attached is an industrial building with several suites in California. For fun we've got a vehicle entry door in the middle of everything. There are no curbs anywhere. It's basically a big flat (nothing over 2%) free for all.

My specific questions:

A. Is it legit to use bollards and chains in lieu of Detectable Warnings? Why or why not? I'm calling Detectable Warnings "T.W." on the plan. The elevation tags are pointing at the bollard/chain areas. My justification would be 11B-247.1.2.5, my chains are the "other elements" that separate the walkways.

B. Do the sides of the parking spaces adjoining walkways need TW? How about Bollards and Chains instead? I wouldn't think these are "hazardous" areas but if there is no car parked there one could wander that way and out into the drive aisle. These areas are noted as keynote 1 on the attached.

C. I really don't see the walkway at the head end of the parking spaces (keynote 2 on attached) as "hazardous" or as a "way" which means "driveway" to me. OK to omit them here?


Thank you for any input/scolding you've got to offer.








[/IMG]


----------



## nealderidder (Jul 25, 2018)

Dang it. I can never get an image to post on here...


----------



## nealderidder (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2018)

You have placed your accessible parking access aisles such that they are immediately opposite doors to spaces they serve, best practice indicates that you want to maintain the 4' clear for the other cars as they may have passengers in need of the clearance but it is not required by code.
Wheelstop placement (if provided but not governed by code) is critical to maintaining the 4' at all spaces, they should be no farther then 24" from the end of spaces and offset to one side of the width to maintain wheel contact.  
Use of alternate methods and means other than detectable's may include cane detectable bolsters, curbs, curbing, chains, mounds, etc.


----------



## nealderidder (Jul 31, 2018)

Well shoot. I was hoping I'd get at least a little debate about whether or not a parking space is "hazardous".


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 1, 2018)

OK, "It depends" on: who is the user, what they drive, placement of wheel stop, dimensions, surface condition, adjacent to a wall or planter, shall I go on?


----------



## mark handler (Aug 1, 2018)

If a walk crosses or adjoins a "vehicular way", *The question is, "Is a parking Stall a Vehicular way?*" I could make a case either way.
And the walking surfaces are not separated by* curbs, railings or other elements* between the pedestrian areas and vehicular areas, the boundary between the areas shall be defined by a continuous detectable warning 
which is 36 inches wide, *So yes Bollards and chains are "other elements". *


----------

